

Key Facts On Email Deliverability You Want To Know - jfoucher
http://blog.mailjet.com/post/18903157945/key-facts-email-deliverability

======
dsr_
> 20% of legitimate Email never reaches the inbox

This is either bogus or they are redefining words in an unusual manner.

Most organizations depend on email to such an extent that a 20% drop rate
would be the number one topic of conversation among sysadmins every single
day.

I'm guessing that the terms they are using include things that normal people
consider unwanted mail bordering on spam. But that's just a guess.

~~~
ryanbrunner
I could see it. Personal e-mail is very unlikely to hit a spam filter, but
I've noticed it's very easy for legitimate notification e-mails that I expect
and want to get to hit the spam filter.

Just taking a look at my junk mail folder in Outlook now, here's a list of
things I wouldn't consider spam that still hit my spam folder:

\- (ironically) A summary of mail that has been marked as spam by my server
side spam filter.

\- Error notifications from Airbrake

\- A notification e-mail from a cloud CI provider that we use

\- A personal e-mail from a friend who wanted to meet for lunch

\- (even more ironically) A newsletter from an e-mail marketing provider we
use on e-mail deliverability

\- Facebook notification e-mails

\- Twitter notification e-mails

I guess it all depends on your conception of "bordering on spam". We send a
small amount of notification e-mails (and a weekly digest e-mail if people
want it) from our application, and it's incredible the amount of things you
need to think about just to send relatively benign e-mails these days.

------
kbutler
"More than 90% of email is considered spam", and that "75% of email considered
spam is actually legit".

This does not match my experience, and suggests that the "growth in spam" is
primarily a growth in mis-classification.

------
samarudge
Thought I'd try out the service with the free plan, went through the sign-up
process but the activation email got caught by our spam filter (IronPort),
kinda weird.

Edit: Fine when using my GMail

------
msh
Unreadable page on a iPad. Fail.

Looks like this: <http://db.tt/Mezob1s1>

------
peteretep
$12.50 revenue per email sent?

Am I being overly cynical, or is that a little unrealistic?

------
qnickmans
Great stuff

